# The big three drawing has been held!



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDTracer

So how do the preference points work? I thought you got them after not getting selected for years. I havn't looked and I have none. Do you have to apply for the same unit? I may have changed that.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDTracer

I always thought there was. I thought if you skipped applying for a year you had to start over. I guess I just have bad luck, like you have.


----------



## dieseldog

How about 0-14? Odds gotta change some year. Good luck whoever gets a tag.


----------



## joebobhunter4

SHEEEEEEEP TAAAAAG!!!!! IM SO PUMPED YOU HAVE NO IDEA!!! IM ONLY 14 AND I SEEN THAT I GOT IT AND I WAS FREAKING OUT!!!!!! i konw you guys will probably be ****** off at me for gettin it being only 14 and you been putting in for so long but please wish me luck on getting one!!!


----------



## 1lessdog

Joebob,

Good for you,Its always nice when young Hunters get a lic.

Good luck


----------



## faithsdave

Must be the year for the 14 year olds. My son drew a cow elk tag in his first attempt this year. I think I am as excited as he is.


----------



## joebobhunter4

congrats to your son!!! im so excited too!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4

may i ask if any one has any idea on where to find a map of the units again? i dont have 1 and i cant find one on the game and fish dept page either? help please?


----------



## faithsdave

If you to to gnf web site, click on hunting, then big game, then the big 3, then view the regulations for the big 3, then number 18 map of hunting areas.


----------



## north14

Moose in 1994, elk in 1998, bighorn?????????--- still waiting.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## north14

I can handle that!!!! :beer:


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Lets see here.... 14 years sending in, 0 tags, so I'm 0-fer-42.

Hopefully they'll be able to open up the Park to Elk Hunting to increase all of our odds.

Good Luck on the Sheep Hunt! I couldn't even imagine getting drawn for that one!


----------



## dieseldog

i guess i would be 0-42 also 14 yrs 3 species. Good luck to the kid with the sheep tag and remember keep the rocky mtn oysters. Them is good eating.


----------



## joebobhunter4

SnakeyJake1 said:


> I couldn't even imagine getting drawn for that one!


i didnt rerally believe it right away either... i retyped everything ina bout 6 times and then stared at it for about 10 mins and let it soak in than i started callin people and no1 would believe me of course cuz im a kid... but its true... i got my letter today about it!!!! :lol:


----------



## NDhunter

What unit did you draw that sheep tag in? I have some info on B4 that you will want if that is where you drew. And have some pics you will want to see, I'll post them if I can figure out how.[/img]


----------



## Trigger

FINALLY!!!!!!!!

Drew a 4E early tag!!!!!!!!!!


----------

